# Apps can't find my location if I'm behind my wifi on iPhone



## Matsaki (May 6, 2013)

Some Apps on my iPhone, like weather apps etc looks for location and in my house behind my router this don't work



> *Cannot Get Weather.* There may be a problem with your connection.


 
When I use other networks it's working ok.

What setting or ports in my router could I have missed??

Many thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (May 6, 2013)

Did this just start or did you install something lately or "upgraded" the firmware on the router?


----------



## Matsaki (May 6, 2013)

It started maybe a year ago. I have done many new settings since then (with my Netgear) But I also have the ISP router, and the Netgear behind that so I have more control. But even when I connect to the ISP's router I get the same error.

At my friends house having the same ISP and router, it was working?!?


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2013)

I sure hope in the "ISP" router  has NAT off. The double NAT error of having two NAT routers in the same network could cause the problem.


----------



## Matsaki (May 7, 2013)

I only know that they have all ports open on the LAN that I have connected the Netgear to. So that I can open and close any ports I want too in my Netgear. And everything else is working fine for me.


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2013)

But make sure NAT is turned off in the ISP router FIRST!  

Also bookmark the Apple site Well known TCP and UDP ports used by Apple software products because it says you must have port 427 open for Location services.


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2013)

I almost forget. Can your Mac finds it's location (System Preferences->Date+Time, Time Zone finder) and (System Preferences->Security + Privacy)?


----------



## Matsaki (May 7, 2013)

I believe I have to turn NAT off in my router then. Just have to find it in the very  messy Tomato (but good)


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2013)

I would then take that ISP router back to ISP and say it is blocking things on your network and try to get a new one.  It couldn't hurt to try. 

Also check on your ISP's web page and look for compatible modems. Maybe you could get one that doesn't have a router in it.


----------

